# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Hồ Gươm ngập sắc hoa anh đào Nhật Bản

## hangnt

*Lễ hội hoa anh đào Nhật Bản 2017 được tổ chức tại chân tượng đài Lý Thái Tổ, sát Hồ Gươm, với 150 cây và hàng chục nghìn cành hoa nhập ngoại.*



Lễ hội hoa anh đào Nhật Bản năm nay được tổ chức tại chân tượng đài Lý Thái Tổ, cạnh Hồ Gươm, Hà Nội. Sự kiện khai mạc từ tối 10/3 và kéo dài đến hết ngày 12/3 do UBND thành phố Hà Nội chủ trì, Sở Văn hóa và Thể Thao, Hiệp hội Văn hóa Quốc tế Nhật Bản Wanokai phối hợp tổ chức… 



150 cây anh đào trưng bày tại chân tượng đài Lý Thái Tổ đều được vận chuyển từ Nhật Bản sang Việt Nam theo đường biển. 



Số cây này được bao bọc cẩn thận, đặt trong khung sắt và có các nhân viên kỹ thuật theo dõi để đảm bảo cây không bị héo, chết. Khi kết thúc lễ hội, một số cây hoa anh đào sẽ được bàn giao lại cho Công ty công viên cây xanh Hà Nội để bố trí nơi trồng phù hợp.



Đối với 12.000 cành hoa các kích cỡ, BTC đã đưa về bằng đường hàng không dưới sự bảo quản tỉ mỉ nhằm đảm bảo độ tươi, nguyên vẹn cho cành hoa. 



Hoa anh đào Nhật Bản có 2 màu đặc trưng là trắng và phớt hồng. 



Đối với người dân Nhật Bản, loài hoa này tuy có vòng đời ngắn ngủi nhưng lại có ý nghĩa rất sâu sắc. Không chỉ là biểu tượng cho sự khởi đầu mới, nó còn tượng trưng cho sự khiêm nhường và nhắc con người luôn trân trọng vẻ đẹp tự nhiên. 



Thông thường, việc tặng cây hoa anh đào được xem như biểu tượng, thông điệp hòa bình của Nhật Bản đối với các nước láng giềng. 



Khi về đến Hà Nội nhờ thời tiết thuận lợi, nhiều bông anh đào đã nở rộ. 



Không chỉ có hoa anh đào, một số cây hoa hồng nhập ngoại cũng xuất hiện trong triển lãm. 



Ngoài trưng bày,  tạo điều kiện cho người dân thủ đô "thưởng hoa", lễ hội còn có các tiết mục giao lưu văn hóa nghệ thuật truyền thống Nhật Bản - Hà Nội cùng một số hoạt động hỗ trợ. 



Sự kiện được mở cửa miễn phí cho mọi người vào tham quan. Ban tổ chức cam kết không dùng hoa giả, không để xảy ra hiện tượng ngắt hoa bẻ cành, những cành hoa bị héo rũ sẽ lập tức được thay thế bằng hoa mới.
_Theo ngoisao_

----------

